# Carcajear



## Honeypum

Hola chiquillos:

¿Me pueden decir si alguno de ustedes alguna vez utilizó este verbo, que quiere decir "reirse a carcajadas"?



> *carcajear**.*
> *1.* intr. Reír a carcajadas. U. t. c. prnl.
> *2.* prnl. Burlarse de alguien o de algo. _Se carcajea __de__ todo._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Es un verbo que en portugués se utiliza mucho (gargalhar) y que siempre creí que no tenía su equivalente en español... y hoy, para mi sorpresa, me he encontrado con que existe, según nuestra RAE.

Ahora bien, ya sé que existir, existe... pero ¿se usa? ¿en dónde?

¡Gracias!


----------



## rocioteag

Si, no solo existe, se utiliza y bastante, como en los siguientes ejemplos:

Se está carcajeando.
Se carcajea muy rico.
¡Vaya carcajadas!

Entre muchas otras que se utilizan de este lado del Atlántico.

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

rocioteag said:


> Si, no solo existe, se utiliza y bastante, como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Se está carcajeando.
> Se carcajea muy rico.
> ¡Vaya carcajadas!
> 
> Entre muchas otras que se utilizan de este lado del Atlántico.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Rocío, yo también soy de ese lado del Atlántico, pero la única que me suena normal es la última: "¡Vaya carcajadas!"

Es decir, el verbo "carcajear" jamás lo he usado. Mil veces digo "Me reí a carcajadas" pero nunca usando el verbo "carcajear".

Curioso saber que en México sí se utiliza...


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

hola,
aquí en Chile usamos (en el caro de reirse muucho o a carcajadas)
"Mé cagué de la risa"
"se ríe hasta que le dan calambres en la guata"
"me doblé de risa"

 saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bueno, reescribo resumidamente el mensaje que estaba redactando cuando la gran colgadura...

Para mí, carcajear, en forma pronominal, es completamente normal aunque poco usado. Sin embargo, pregunté a los que me rodeaban y la mayoría no la reconocía [eso que yo recuerdo haber oido muchas veces y luego usado "se me carcajearon"]


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En este lado del charco también se usa mucho la expresión de "reírse a carcajadas", y algo menos "carcajear", por lo que parece que se usa en todos los lados de todos los charcos y, posiblemente, en el charco mismo.

Ant.


----------



## HUMBERT0

rocioteag said:


> Si, no solo existe, se utiliza y bastante, como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Se está carcajeando.
> Se carcajea muy rico.
> ¡Vaya carcajadas!
> 
> Entre muchas otras que se utilizan de este lado del Atlántico.
> 
> Saludos


Yo no me carcajeo con cualquier chiste, pero hay personas que todo les causa gracia, y echan unas carcajadas, que pa que les cuento.

Si, aquí si nos sabemos reir   y carcajear


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:


> Bueno, reescribo resumidamente el mensaje que estaba redactando cuando la gran colgadura...
> 
> Para mí, carcajear, en forma pronominal, es completamente normal aunque poco usado. Sin embargo, pregunté a los que me rodeaban y la mayoría no la reconocía [eso que yo recuerdo haber oido muchas veces y luego usado "se me carcajearon"]


 
Pues yo no lo usé nunca, ni lo escuché nunca... idem amigos argentinos que tengo aquí en España.
Mis compañeros españoles creen que se trata de una palabra inventado, y les ha sorprendido que les diga que lo ví en la RAE.


----------



## Dama de noche

Aquí (Andalucía) sí se usa el verbo carcajear, si bien es cierto que no es un verbo de uso diario.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Carcajear", no. "Carcajearse", sí. E igualmente, "reir" no, pero "reirse", sí.

Aunque yo uso "descojonarse", principalmente.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Honeypum said:


> Pues yo no lo usé nunca, ni lo escuché nunca... idem amigos argentinos que tengo aquí en España.
> Mis compañeros españoles creen que se trata de una palabra inventado, y les ha sorprendido que les diga que lo ví en la RAE.


Aquí pongo lo que encontré de usos argentinos:

"Claro, es imposible resistirse a la tentación de mencionar las lecturas de obras de Sócrates que Menem inmortalizó, *carcajear* ante el lapsus de la primera dama al mencionar las diez plagas de Egipto y no las siete (debe ser por la inflación, ¿vio?). Pero todos esos pintorescos chistes no hacen al fondo de las cosas. El fondo es la gestión; no la de las campañas, los afiches y avisos de TV; no la de las estadísticas del gobierno, siempre triunfales, y las de la oposición siempre agoreras." 
*Pequeños Desajustes, por Enrique Pinti. La Nación 16/10/2005*

"El director hace una mínima pausa. Luego, interrumpe el silencio: "Sí, sí, aunque parezca mentira he sido deportista en mi juventud". Después, *carcajea* y retoma el hilo:"
*Entrevista a Oliver Stone, por Valeria Agis. La Nación 9/4/00*

"*-Si estuvieran vivos, ¿preferirías trabajar con Olmedo o con Sandrini?*

-(Segundo cigarrillo.) Con Sandrini. Luis me llegaba al corazón. Pero para *carcajear*, nadie como Olmedo."

*Entrevista a Guillermo Francella, por Hernán Firpo. Clarín 25/11/05*

Y así, está repleto de ejemplos de su uso habitual en la Argentina. No voy a seguir anotando porque serían cientos de ejemplos.

Mi experiencia con estudiantes universitarios me dice que ante la pregunta -la he hecho cientos de veces- sobre cómo se dice "pileta de la cocina" en las series (doblajes generalmente mexicanos), sólo un 5% de ellos contesta "fregadero", y alrededor de un 15% afirman que nunca la han oido en la vida, cuando llevan acumuladas, en alrededor de 20 años, unas 25.000 horas de televisión, y la habrán escuchado en promedio unas 200 veces. Es un fenómeno curioso que las palabras estén y no sólo no se las recuerde sino que ni siquiera se las rememore. Si alguien puede explicármelo. Por favor, porfi, _please, si'l te plait!_ ¡hágalo! porque esto es algo que hace añares que tortura mi entendimiento.


----------



## indigoio

HUMBERT0 said:


> Si, aquí si nos sabemos reir   y carcajear


Sí, acá lo usamos muchísimo.

_Me carcajeé hasta que me dolió el estómago_
_¿En serio? Deja que nos carcajeemos!_ (ésta va con tono incrédulo o sarcástico)

Hasta llegamos al punto en que, en tono de broma, cambiamos la desinencia al conjugar:

_Me carcajié_
_Nos carcajiamos_, jajajaja

Así que *carcajiémonos* de la ocurrencia!


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:


> Y así, está repleto de ejemplos de su uso habitual en la Argentina. No voy a seguir anotando porque serían cientos de ejemplos.
> 
> Mi experiencia con estudiantes universitarios me dice que ante la pregunta -la he hecho cientos de veces- sobre cómo se dice "pileta de la cocina" en las series (doblajes generalmente mexicanos), sólo un 5% de ellos contesta "fregadero", y alrededor de un 15% afirman que nunca la han oido en la vida, cuando llevan acumuladas, en alrededor de 20 años, unas 25.000 horas de televisión, y la habrán escuchado en promedio unas 200 veces. Es un fenómeno curioso que las palabras estén y no sólo no se las recuerde sino que ni siquiera se las rememore. Si alguien puede explicármelo. Por favor, porfi, _please, si'l te plait!_ ¡hágalo! porque esto es algo que hace añares que tortura mi entendimiento.


 
La verdad que me resulta curioso, pero es por ello que inicié este hilo, me parecía extraño que existiera la palabra y no haberla oído nunca.
En mis clases de portugué en la universidad (ya hace mucho de esto) mis compañeros y yo le juramos a la profesora que el verbo "gargalhar" no tenía su equivalente en castellano... ¡vaya error!
Ahora que veo las citas que haces, pienso que si alguna vez lo escuché decir por televisión, probablemente mi inconsciente haya pensado que se trataba de una palabra inventada.

Alguien del foro comenta que en Andalucía se usa; una de mis mejores amigas es de Granada y también se lo he preguntado y me ha dicho que ella sólo la había escuchado en gente hablando de "coña".

¡AleC, lo de que tus alumnos no haya oído fregadero ya es muy fuerte! En todas las pelis con doblaje mexicano aparece.

Saludos,


----------



## solysombra

Originally Posted by *aleCcowaN* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL] Mi experiencia con estudiantes universitarios me dice que ante la pregunta -la he hecho cientos de veces- sobre cómo se dice "pileta de la cocina" en las series (doblajes generalmente mexicanos), sólo un 5% de ellos contesta "fregadero", y alrededor de un 15% afirman que nunca la han oido en la vida, cuando llevan acumuladas, en alrededor de 20 años, unas 25.000 horas de televisión, y la habrán escuchado en promedio unas 200 veces. Es un fenómeno curioso que las palabras estén y no sólo no se las recuerde sino que ni siquiera se las rememore. Si alguien puede explicármelo. Por favor, porfi, _please, si'l te plait!_ ¡hágalo! porque esto es algo que hace añares que tortura mi entendimiento.[/quote]

Hola:
No sé si lo puedo explicar, pero puedo exponer mi teoría. Cuando vemos una serie doblada (Y no es un programa de radio, es un estímulo audiovisual), la palabra "extraña" que no conocemos, molesta. Lo que hacemos es traducirla automáticamente a "nuestro idioma", y a la palabra original, no sólo la ignoramos sino que la rechazamos. Si la señora dice "fregadero", y pone los platos en la "pileta", acusamos recibo de "puso los platos en la pileta", y chau. A menos que nos querramos reír un rato, y digamos intencionalmente: "Trae el aguacate de la nevera, o algo por el estilo.

Además, me enseñaron en el curso de traducción que las palabras que no conocemos, no las escuchamos (¿?), por ejemplo en una traducción simultánea. Y cuando por alguna razón (una traducción escrita, por ejemplo) nos enfrentamos irremediablemente con la palabra, juramos verla por primera vez en la vida. Y aquí no termina la cosa, a partir de ese momento, por alguna extraña razón, todo el mundo empieza a usar esa palabra, y la vemos en el diario, en la película recién estrenada y en el libro que estamos leyendo. Esto responde a la ley que dice que cuando una mujer está embarazada, resulta que de repente, casi todas las mujeres con la que se cruza en la calle, ¡están embarazadas!

Bueno, quizá me fui un poco del tema, pero digamos que mi tesis es que no escuchamos (y por ende, no retenemos) lo desconocido, lo extraño, y menos si no tenemos ninguna necesidad de hacerlo, y eso por un problema de economía y prioridades (seguir el hilo de lo que estamos viendo, por ejemplo). Espero haber escrito algo más que una tautología...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gracias solysombra por tu explicación, que entiendo y me resulta plausible y bien construida. Lo que me llama la atención es que no exista la remembranza de una palabra oída muchas veces, remembranza en el sentido cognitivo de algo que no se puede evocar, pues no pertenece a la memoria, pero sí algo que se reconoce cuando uno se topa con ello. Y mucho más me cuesta entenderlo de estudiantes universitarios avanzados.

Quizá el problema es mío, porque después me quejo de que no aprenden nada u olvidan todo pronto, así que debiera sentirme gratificado de que no me ignoren -como al "fregadero"- y recuerden un chiquitín de lo que les enseñé un mes después de rendir el final. Debe estar todo en la misma raíz. Y sin embargo sé por experiencia que la enorme mejora intelectual de cualquier individuo es posible. 

Lo que vos decías sobre "la embarazada" lo hablamos también en este hilo. Simplemente me resulta inaceptable escuchar algo 10 veces y no recordar que se lo escuchó. Quizá porque a mí no me gusta no entender algo que oigo o leo y le busco pronta solución -si puedo- desde que tengo uso de razón, y esa quizá no sea una actitud muy común.

Volviendo al tema de este hilo, encuentro más entendible que alguien aprenda y use mal una palabra. Lo de carcajearse está relacionado con "desternillarse de risa". Aquí oigo frecuentemente "destornillarse de risa", y le digo a quien lo dice, después de asegurarme de que no haya ningún objeto contundente o punzo-cortante en las cercanías, "vos no tenés tornillos, tenés ternillas -tendones, cartílagos-".


----------



## solysombra

Quizá use esto de carcajearse como excusa para seguir hablando de las palabras que uno no escucha (para que no me manden con el hilo a otra parte...) Pero yo tampoco conocía esto de carcajearse, y sí me reí muchas veces a carcajadas.

Y con respecto a lo que decís que: " Lo que me llama la atención es que no exista la remembranza de una palabra oída muchas veces, remembranza en el sentido cognitivo de algo que no se puede evocar, pues no pertenece a la memoria, pero sí algo que se reconoce cuando uno se topa con ello. Y mucho más me cuesta entenderlo de estudiantes universitarios avanzados."

Siendo fiel a mi teoría (por lo menos yo tengo que ser fiel a mi teoría) digo: Si después de escuchar la palabra la primera vez, es como si no la hubiera escuchado nunca, la segunda vez que la escuche ¿será la segunda vez o la primera? ¿Una palabra nueva oída muchas veces, es una palabra oída muchas veces? ¿O una palabra oída muchas primeras veces?

Y no todos tenemos la rayadura de detenernos en una palabra que no conocemos, parece que la gente normal no la tuviera. Si estoy hablando con alguien y dice una palabra que no conozco, lo interrumpo para preguntársela. Pero mi interlocutor no se admira de mi curiosidad intelectual ni de mis ansias de enriquecer mi vocabulario. Más bien se ofende porque cree que mi prioridad no es su interesante exposición sino una u otra palabreja suelta por ahí...


----------



## Honeypum

> Gracias solysombra por tu explicación, que entiendo y me resulta plausible y bien construida. Lo que me llama la atención es que no exista la remembranza de una palabra oída muchas veces, remembranza en el sentido cognitivo de algo que no se puede evocar, pues no pertenece a la memoria, pero sí algo que se reconoce cuando uno se topa con ello. Y mucho más me cuesta entenderlo de estudiantes universitarios avanzados.



La memoria es bastante selectiva, AleC. Si uno escucha algo que no es habitual y encima cree que es incorrecto, probablemente lo olvida, como bien ha explicado Solysombra.

En mi caso en particular, tengo muy pero muy buena memoria, y suelo recordarlo todo. Entonces … ¿no escuché nunca la palabra “carcajear”? Pues no lo sé, pero considerando que televisión miro muy poca, y que mi entorno no la utiliza (por lo que vos contás, también preguntaste en tu entorno y todos desconocían la palabra) tal vez no la haya escuchado jamás. Pero aún en el caso de que la hubiese escuchado, probablemente o bien hubiese pensado que se trataba de un error del hablante (uno tiende a “desmerecer” ciertas cosas, dependiendo de quien las diga) o bien hubiese creído que se trataba de un error mío de audición, y que la persona en cuestión dijo “me reí a carcajadas” o algo similar. Dicha por un extranjero, hubiera creído que era un “modismo” propio de su lugar de origen.
En definitiva, todo este rollo solo para decirte que la memoria es selectiva, y que muchas veces uno escucha lo que quiere escuchar.



> Quizá el problema es mío, porque después me quejo de que no aprenden nada u olvidan todo pronto, así que debiera sentirme gratificado de que no me ignoren -como al "fregadero"- y recuerden un chiquitín de lo que les enseñé un mes después de rendir el final. Debe estar todo en la misma raíz. Y sin embargo sé por experiencia que la enorme mejora intelectual de cualquier individuo es posible.


 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la mejora intelectual es posible, sin lugar a dudas. Y que el conocimiento no ocupa lugar y que siempre se puede saber un poquito más. 
Pero no todos los seres humanos somos iguales, hay personas con más inquietudes que otras y con más ansias de aprender que otras. 
Los alumnos que tú dices que no aprenden o se olvidan todo, probablemente son aquellos a los cuales la asignatura que tú impartes no les interesa. Por lo general, los alumnos tienden a dedicar menos tiempo a las materias que llaman “de relleno”, es decir, las que no se encuentran íntimamente vinculadas a lo que han elegido como futura profesión. 
Yo no soy profesora, pero sí doy algunas conferencias en un programa de postgrado de una escuela de negocios, que versan principalmente sobre aplicaciones prácticas de lo que ellos aprenden de manera teórica. Y te aseguro que el 90% de ellos retiene lo que les explico, y que cuando me mandan correos para hacerme preguntas, me repiten muchas cosas textualmente, tal como yo las he dicho. Es decir, recuerdan lo que les interesa. Si estas mismas charlas, las diera en el aula de al lado, probablemente los chicos no serían capaces de recordar ni la mitad.

Bueno, mucho rollo ya, solo me resta decir que agradezco a todos los que me han contestado, ya tengo una idea clara de la utilización del verbo en cuestión.
Saludos,


----------



## tatius

Hola a todos:

La verdad es que da gusto leeros. Ahora bien, hoy estoy cansada y lamentablemente no me da el cerebro para la patafísica. Sólo quiero aportar mi opinión sobre "carcajearse", que sí he escuchado muy a menudo en formas como "te estás carcajeando de mí", es decir en la segunda acepción que daba Honeypum: "2. prnl. *Burlarse de alguien* o de algo".

Volveré para releer vuestros comentarios anteriores. Saludillos.


----------



## Honeypum

tatius said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> La verdad es que da gusto leeros. Ahora bien, hoy estoy cansada y lamentablemente no me da el cerebro para la patafísica. Sólo quiero aportar mi opinión sobre "carcajearse", que sí he escuchado muy a menudo en formas como "te estás carcajeando de mí", es decir en la segunda acepción que daba Honeypum: "2. prnl. *Burlarse de alguien* o de algo".
> 
> Volveré para releer vuestros comentarios anteriores. Saludillos.


 
Gracias por tu aportación, Tatius. Una opinión más para mis estadísticas


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Yo no me carcajeo con cualquier chiste, pero hay personas que todo les causa gracia, y echan unas carcajadas, que pa que les cuento.
> 
> Si, aquí si nos sabemos reir  y carcajear


 
Sí, más vale carcajear que llorar 

Saludos


----------



## [ Manzanitah ]

Yo solía escribir, y muchas veces utilizaba "Lanzó una carcajada" o frases similares = P


----------



## mirx

Que interesante tu teorìa sol y sombra, a mi me pasa todo el tiempo, no necesariamente con palabras escritas sino tambièn dichas, depronto me parece (y podrìa jurarte) que todos empiezan a utilizar esa palabra de la cual me acabo de enterar, como si se pusieran de acuerdo para asegurarse de que no se me olvide.

Y respecto a lo que escribio el prefesor acerca de sus estudiantes creo que a todos nos pasa, recuerda que de un discurso solo un muy bajo porcentaje de las palabras tienen impacto, lo demas se va al tono en el que se dicen y predominantemente creo que el 75% es lenguaje corporal.

A mi me pasa lo mismo cuando veo pelìculas sudamericanas, o de plano se me queda clavada la palabra (y me burlo, o trato de utilizarla, o quitarle lo extranio) o simplemente la desecho, y es como sino la hubiera escuchado antes.

Yo como estudiante y meastro, te puedo decir que regularmente los alumnos (o las personas) tendemos a no captar ideas individuales sino contextos, por eso en los exàmenes los alumnos salen mal, pues es imposible que recuerden los puntos y comas de una lectura, sin embargo si le preguntas a ese mismo estudiante que te explique que entendiò, seguramente te darà una versiòn muy acercada a la realidad (a veces).


*No se sy en Amèrica central tambièn se utilice carcajear, pero al menos en Mèxico todos nos carcajeamos o carcajeabamos con chespirito, Yo normalmente no me carcajeo, pues mi madre dice que es de mal gusto, la gente decente simplemente sonrie o si es demasiado còmico una risa leve basta, pero nunca debes de carcajearte. JajJAjJAj*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Encontré más de un centenar de referencias a "carcajear" y sus conjugaciones en los corpus de la RAE, la mayoría de España, Perú, México y Colombia.

De todos modos, me tiene loquillo este tema. ¿será que cuando escuchan carcajear piensan que dicen "carcajear" -como algunos en este hilo han hipotetizado-? ¿Será posible que no se la reconozca porque se la considera una palabra "inventada"?


----------



## mirx

aleCcowaN said:


> Encontré más de un centenar de referencias a "carcajear" y sus conjugaciones en los corpus de la RAE, la mayoría de España, Perú, México y Colombia.
> 
> De todos modos, me tiene loquillo este tema. ¿será que cuando escuchan carcajear piensan que dicen "carcajear" -como algunos en este hilo han hipotetizado-? ¿Será posible que no se la reconozca porque se la considera una palabra "inventada"?


 

Tan inventada, como cuando escuche a unos peruanos decir que tenìan frìo y que no habìan traido *chompas.*

Me tuvieron que explicar que era una chompa y un buzo y un chullo (o chuyo).

Para mi

Chompa= Inventada
Buzo= explorador marino con traje y equipo especializado.
chullo= despectivo de Chuy (asi le decimos a los Jesuses en Mexico).

Segùn ellos (y todos los peruanos y otros suadamericanos me supongo y quizà tambièn la REA)`

Chompa= Chamarra (chaqueta o como le llamen en sus paìses)
buzo= Sùeter
Chullo = Gorro o sombrero o boina, boinete, o gorra, etc.

En realidad ninguna (creo) es iventada es simplemente otra de las grandes diferencias que se dan en la lengua de paìs a paìs e inclusive de region a regiòn.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Apenas un aporte más para AleC:
En Ecuador estas palabras son también muy usadas a diario (carcajear y carcajada).
Saludos.


----------



## Honeypum

Algunos datos de búsquedas en Google:

Carcajear: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *10.400* de *"carcajear"*. (*0,09* segundos) 

Carcajeo:Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *9.480* de *"carcajeo"*. (*0,42* segundos) 

Carcajeas: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *392* de *"carcajeas"*. (*0,33* segundos) 

Carcajee: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *2.970* de *"carcajee"*. (*0,36* segundos) 

Carcajea: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *11.400* de *"carcajea"*. (*0,35* segundos) 

Carcajeamos: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *11.600* de *"carcajeamos" *(*0,32* segundos) 

Carcajearon: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *908* de *"carcajearon"*. (*0,54* segundos) 

_También lo busqué en pretérito indefinido (carcajee, carcajeaste, carcajeo, etc) y lo resultados son similares, no los copio para no alargar innecesariamente a este post._

No sé a vosotros qué os dicen estos números, particularmente considero que estas estadísticas indican un uso no demasiado frecuente del verbo en cuestión (en ninguna persona del singular o plural supera las 12.000 entradas); esto puede hacer que pase desapercibido en algunos países en los que su utilización no es regular y sé produzca el fenómeno que habéis mencionado anteriormente (el de no recordar).


Ahora más estadísticas: 

Carcajada: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *917.000* de *"carcajada"*. (*0,39* segundos) 
Carcajadas: Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1.070.000* de *"carcajadas"*. 

Parece que la gente suele optar por utilizar los sustantivos "carcajada" y "carcajadas" en lugar del verbo "carcajear". Por mi parte, estos sustantivos los utilizo un montón, acompañados de verbos como reírse (a carcajadas), (lanzar) una carcajada, escuchar (carcajadas), etc.

¡Saludos a todos y buen finde!


----------



## Casusa

En Bolivia usamos mucho el verbo "carcajear", en todas sus formas.


----------



## pejeman

Honeypum said:


> Algunos datos de búsquedas en Google:
> 
> 
> No sé a vosotros qué os dicen estos números, particularmente considero que estas estadísticas indican un uso no demasiado frecuente del verbo en cuestión (en ninguna persona del singular o plural supera las 12.000 entradas); esto puede hacer que pase *desapercibido* en algunos países en los que su utilización no es regular y sé produzca el fenómeno que habéis mencionado anteriormente (el de no recordar).
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hola:
> 
> ¿Desapercibido o inadvertido?
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

pejeman said:


> Honeypum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Algunos datos de búsquedas en Google:
> 
> 
> No sé a vosotros qué os dicen estos números, particularmente considero que estas estadísticas indican un uso no demasiado frecuente del verbo en cuestión (en ninguna persona del singular o plural supera las 12.000 entradas); esto puede hacer que pase *desapercibido* en algunos países en los que su utilización no es regular y sé produzca el fenómeno que habéis mencionado anteriormente (el de no recordar).
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hola:
> 
> ¿Desapercibido o inadvertido?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desapercibido quiere decir "no percibido".
> 
> Apercibir quiere decir:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Percibir, observar, caer en la cuenta. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/ No se apercibió de los cambios producidos.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo creo que "desapercibido" está bien en esa oración. ¿Por qué te suena mal?
> 
> Muchos saludos
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## tatius

Como prometí, vuelvo a releeros y ahora con las conexiones neuronales en mejores condiciones.

Creo que al fenómeno que mencionáis de pasar por alto las palabras que no nos son familiares, traducirlas, y no ser capaz de recuperarlas más adelante; creo que se puede relacionar este fenómeno (habría que ponerle un nombre, para acortar) con el proceso que se da en la mente de aquella persona que es capaz de entender perfectamente una lengua pero que es incapaz de hablarla.

Es decir, parece que en nuestro cerebro hay compartimentos estanco: podemos oírla y descifrarla pero no podemos pensar en ese concepto, recuperar aquella palabra y articularla. La entendemos pero no la reproducimos. Son cajones distintos. De hecho, en lesiones neuronales, muchas veces el paciente pierde el habla pero no la capacidad de entendimiento. En las zonas bilingües de España existen muchas personas que, por ejemplo en Cataluña, entienden a la perfección el catalán pero no son capaces de hablarlo.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## pejeman

Honeypum said:


> pejeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desapercibido quiere decir "no percibido".
> 
> Apercibir quiere decir:
> 
> 
> *Yo creo que "desapercibido" está bien en esa oración. ¿Por qué te suena mal?*
> 
> *Muchos saludos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Por localismo, tal vez. Ahora que abundando en el tema, esa que tú citas como la acepción 1, en la página de la RAE, aparece como la 2.
> 
> En México, apercibido lo usamos como "avisado", sobre todo en custionaes legales y fiscales. La autoridad te apercibe de que en caso de no cumplir tal o cual requerimiento, podrás ser sancionado. Y se considera más apropiado decir que algo nos pasó inadvertido, cuando no lo vimos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tu planteamiento y por tu tolerancia.
Click to expand...


----------



## Honeypum

pejeman said:


> Honeypum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Por localismo, tal vez. Ahora que abundando en el tema, esa que tú citas como la acepción 1, en la página de la RAE, aparece como la 2.
> 
> En México, apercibido lo usamos como "avisado", sobre todo en custionaes legales y fiscales. La autoridad te apercibe de que en caso de no cumplir tal o cual requerimiento, podrás ser sancionado. Y se considera más apropiado decir que algo nos pasó inadvertido, cuando no lo vimos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tu planteamiento y por tu tolerancia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Al contrario! Gracias a ti por enseñarme que la acepción que yo utilizo de la palabra (des)apercibir no se usa en México.
> Es muy bueno conocer nuestras diferencias.
> Saludos,
Click to expand...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Tatius, te explicas bien.

Evidentemente, hay algún mecanismo de "relevancia" en la memoria, para eso estamos dotados de la retentiva y de la remembranza como dos mecanismos complementarios, el segundo destinado a guardar lo que necesitamos tener presente "por las dudas". Mi asombro quizá pase más por un tema de tipo social y educativo. Las personas _están educadas, acostumbradas y entrenadas para entender las cosas por contexto y desechar cualquier cosa que no sea la conclusión que extraen -si la hay-_. Me preocupa que el resultado de la crianza y de la educación no sea algún método rudimentario para detectar los límites del propio conocimiento y expandirlo -al menos en cuanto al uso de la lengua-. Me subleva que al tema se le dé poca relevancia en los procesos de aprendizaje. Me horroriza que el mundo esté poblado por millardos de charletas a quienes no les interesa casi nada entender y adquirir el idioma en el cual charran. Y finalmente me indigna que un bosquimano de cultura neolítica aplique más el método científico, haga uso más eficiente del cerebro con que la naturaleza lo dotó y en definitiva sea más excelso en materias humanas de lo que lo somos los seres "civilizados" y urbanos, que saldríamos corriendo como hormigas de un hormiguero pateado si se nos cortaran al mismo tiempo la electricidad, el agua, el gas y el teléfono.

Mi reflexión fue mas del tipo "o tempora o mores". No sólo quiero comprender como funciona el mecanismo sino también el porqué la gente lo tolera en su ser si tiene la opción de modificarlo. Si no, es como justificar la falta de músculo por una tendencia natural a la inacción, haciendo una apología y autojustificación del sedentarismo. ¿Habré de preguntarle a Don Bosquimano?


----------



## letransfusión

Vaya que me he carcajeado de lo lindo con esta entrada y no por que me carcajee de ustedes sino del absurdo en el que tanto solemos caer los seres humanos y más aún "los civilizados".

Lo que me llama la atención es la capacidad que tenemos para olvidar las cosas por las que no estamos interesados. En lo personal me hizo recordar una anécdota muy reciente de cuando conocí a mi muy querida amiga Assenet. Resulta pues que su nombre no era común para mi y luego de que nos presentaron pasó algún tiempo para que nos volviéramos a encontrar y cuando llegó ese día no recordaba su nombre, empero tenía muy presente haberle preguntado el significado y precisamente eso fue lo que recordé, algo que a ella le agradó mucho pero, ese no es el punto, lo interesante es que a las palabras podemos olvidarles más su esencia permanece en nosotros así como el concepto del "fregadero". Assenet dice que su nombre significa "Rayo de Luna" pero, hasta ahora no encuentro ninguna referencia. 

Saludos!
*
OmShantiHaribolHareKrishnaHareRamaInlakesh!!!*


----------



## flljob

pejeman said:


> Sí, más vale carcajear que llorar
> 
> Saludos


 
Me extraña que pejeman diga carcajear. En México es claramente pronominal, y así lo marca María Moliner.

Saludos


----------

